# Ultrasound of the Buttock



## jo.reed@owensborohealth.org (Aug 3, 2016)

We are having a question as to the correct CPT code to use for ultrasound of the buttock - some information I am seeing is that some are using 76857 while others are using 76705 - which would be the correct code


----------



## jbaird (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello,

I use 76857 for ultrasound of the buttock.

I have found this list to be helpful:

https://www.rbma.org/CPT_Codes/

Please note, some of the codes on that link are outdated, but it helps as a starting point for body areas without specific CPT codes for ultrasound.


----------



## Eljones (Jan 30, 2018)

*Us buttock is 76857*

According to the ACR, Ultrasound Coding User's Guide (2016), soft tissue ultrasound is coded based on the region of the body:
Buttock 76857


----------

